# Gesshin Heiji 150mm Single Bevel Honesuki



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2011)

Gesshin Heiji 150mm Single Bevel Honesuki

This knife is now up for sale. I had originally listed it as out of stock, as i wanted to give the original customer who ordered it a chance to buy it (this was a custom order from before the earthquake, but i had to cancel the order when the earthquake hit... i still had the knife made). Anyways, the customer has gone with a different knife, so this one is now up for sale on the website. There is only one in stock.

It is a true single bevel knife... hollow ground ura and all. And, of course, made from Heiji's special stainless (well, semi-stainless) steel


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jul 17, 2011)

#1 for those of you out there i think i was the first to ask Jon to get me one? 
#2 it a great knife and the best honuesuki I have used.
#3 Hay Jon how did that one get a saya???


----------



## BertMor (Jul 17, 2011)

I really wanted it when I first saw it, but I can't afford $425 for a honesuki. Plus its not carbon (scratch scratch). What I want to know why is the tip more like a kiritsuki than a more common honesuki?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 17, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> #1 for those of you out there i think i was the first to ask Jon to get me one?
> #2 it a great knife and the best honuesuki I have used.
> #3 Hay Jon how did that one get a saya???


 
It took a lot of convincing to make sayas happen for these and they took a long time to be made. Sorry. We can always send yours back and have a saya made for it, but i think marko is a lot closer and faster.


----------



## tk59 (Jul 17, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> #1 for those of you out there i think i was the first to ask Jon to get me one?
> #2 it a great knife and the best honuesuki I have used.
> #3 Hay Jon how did that one get a saya???


 
I'd very much like to know how that steel holds up, once you've worked it a few weeks. I love how the steel performs for what I do.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 17, 2011)

he's had his longer than you've had yours


----------



## tk59 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, where the hell is the review!!!:hungry:


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jul 18, 2011)

This is the 1st SS knife I got from him.





This pic was taken a few years latter 





I guess about 4 years ago or so I was looking for a tuna saw but could not find one. So over at Japan tool from which I had gotten stones from in the past hooked me up with Heiji and got me a tuna saw made. At the same time Heiji was playing around with his "semi stainless" and So to me I should get one, glade I did. It's one of the best Yanagi's I have used period and the only SS yanagi I think is usable ( sorry aritsugu). Must say that it is not right in any way to call these stainless steel as they discolor very easily and if left unattended will in fact rust. They do however give that Shigefusa like performance without having to wipe the blade with in a nano-secant , Shigs rust right before your eyes...can't use them at work at all.
Any way been using the yanagi for years now it's the only yanagi I use at work.
Love the patina it develops 
It's some what of a pain to sharpen as I can't seem to find the right stone to fit it? With some stones it's just way to slow, with others the blade kind of wants to skip. King Diamond 1K does about the best job as I have found so far, J-nat the only polishing stones I have found that work well, knife spites out chosera and shapton's.
I love the look & shape of the handle but he does not seal them very well, better then Carter but that's not saying much that sad I pored some pine pitch into the gap. 
So as for the Honesuki Jon got it made for me I guess about 8-9 months ago?? Thing was is that when I'm working with a Honesuki it's always wet work so carbon just becomes a PITFA. I wanted some thing that would out perform the Nenox, it does. Not as flashy as the red bone but a hell of a lot lighter and gets a lot sharper a hell of a lot. Thing is if no one told you the knives were SS you would never guess it. I have tried this trick on a few at Dave's classes. In all I love the knives & tools that Heiji makes I believe I have ranked him in my top 3 fav makers?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 18, 2011)

:jawdrop:

That tip looks like hell to sharpen.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 18, 2011)

and this one is now sold

guess its time to order more


----------



## tk59 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the review, Colin. I might just have to get an unprecedented third knife from the same maker...


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jul 20, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I might just have to get an unprecedented third knife from the same maker...



Can't have enough of a good thing if you ask me. I have 2 saws & 4 knives from him with the 5th on the way as we speak, thanks Jon


----------



## JBroida (Jul 20, 2011)

my pleasure... heck, i even have 3 knives from him at home and a 4th on the way


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jul 21, 2011)

JBroida said:


> my pleasure... heck, i even have 3 knives from him at home and a 4th on the way


 
4th? Don't you buy them by the dozen?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 21, 2011)

do you think i'm made of money? there are so many things we sell that i cant afford... its always sad to see them go :cry:

well... i do spend a certain amount of the business's money on "testing" new products :wink:


----------



## Mattias504 (Jul 21, 2011)

Heiji is a maker that I definitely see myself owning multiple knives from. Can't get enough of a good thing...


----------

